
Full-Length TV Now Playing on YouTube - Anon84
http://searchengineland.com/full-length-tv-now-playing-on-youtube-15050.php
======
unalone
This is an example of Google's poor aesthetic taste really hurting them. With
Hulu, the bottom bar disappears entirely and you get true full-screen. With
YouTube, no dice: you get a quite large bar taking up space at the bottom.

~~~
trezor
With hulu the entire thing is a no-go if you live outside the US.

In other words pretty useless to most of the internet.

~~~
timcederman
But perfectly hitting the advertiser's target market, and also still
supporting a significant part of the internet.

Sadly, I think this localisation will continue to be a part of online TV, as
otherwise it ends up costing the content provider high bandwidth fees for ads
that are not reaching the expected audience.

~~~
unalone
That's why I think that for video sites, making deals with foreign providers
will eventually prove to be the sensible thing to do. If Hulu finds a
collaborator overseas, it would help them a lot. The problem is motivation on
their part.

------
josefresco
On a somewhat related side note, last night the wife and I wanted to watch
some of the Tina Fey/SNL Palin spoofs and by default we headed to YouTube to
search. After not finding much, we backed out and found NBC was streaming the
full clips.

The point? It will take a while for big media to encroach on GooTube's
dominance. With deals like this, it will make it even harder.

~~~
sant0sk1
SNL sketches are a huge driving force introducing and moving people from user-
generated video sites like YouTube to studio-backed sites like Hulu.

I personally find 90% of YouTube content abysmal. Hulu, on the other hand, I
use almost daily.

------
ashleyw
"This video is not available in your country."

At least they didn't add "Yet" to the end of it like Hulu and other video
sites. That just winds me up, because you know they likely don't have any
plans to roll out internationally.

If YouTube can make money out of me when I'm watching kids getting kicked in
the balls, they should be able to do it on decent content. Until then —
BitTorrent for me. :)

------
lpgauth
This video is not available in your country.

------
dimitar
"This video is not available in your country."

Where is that globalization when you need it. And yes I did try to replace
watch?v= with v/ in the URL - it says "the video is no longer available". I
guess I can profit by reminding myself that watching Startrek isn't the best
thing I could be doing now.. although people claim its good.

